

Next generation of customer relationship management (CRMs)?  - mindfulbee

Something better then Salesforce?
======
bergie
We had some ideas here:
<http://www.ajatus.info/documentation/ajatus_manifesto/>

~~~
mindfulbee
Do you think if facebook was tweeked that it could be a good CRM?

------
JoshKalkbrenner
Salesforce is king of customization, but there are many niche (small) players
that may be considered 'better' in their respective fields.

------
ig1
Verticalization.

------
profitbaron
There's a PDF presentation about the next generation CRM -
<http://www.textminingnews.com/presentations/SPSS.pdf>

Additionally, here are 6 idea's for the next generation CRM -
[http://www.customerthink.com/blog/six_ideas_for_next_generat...](http://www.customerthink.com/blog/six_ideas_for_next_generation_crm)

